# bee tree



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

could try to place a box on top and catch the queen in top box:thumbsup:


----------



## jb63 (Jun 15, 2010)

Have you thought about leaving them in the tree,and catching the swarms?
I was going to do the same thing ,(get bees out of a tree) about 3 or4 yrs ago.I decided to just leave them alone. They are still there, I check them twice a year.


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

Last fall I was at another beekeepers house and he had a huge section of tree that he moved that was full of bees. They seemed to do fine. So hopefully yours will to. I agree moving them is better then doing nothing. Hope they make it.


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

i would love to leave them there and try to catch swarms from it. but it is against the law to have bees in a non removeable frame hive. i want to set my mating nucs beside this tree in hopes that the virgin will get bread by the ferrel drones


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cool. I'd like to be around during cutout. Need help?


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got a tree stump just like that. I picked it up a few weeks ago. They're still alive and hopefully will make it to spring when I'll move them into lang equipment


----------



## jb63 (Jun 15, 2010)

So do all states have this law?I've never heard of it.How do they enforce it?And what is the penalty ? If the fine is $50, and a nuc. is $80 you save 30. You could set some equipment there and if anyone says anything it's on the list for tomorrow,[weather permitting].


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

If you define a hive type by management practiced - you now have a Warre hive.




jb63 said:


> Have you thought about leaving them in the tree,and catching the swarms?
> I was going to do the same thing ,(get bees out of a tree) about 3 or4 yrs ago.I decided to just leave them alone. They are still there, I check them twice a year.


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

I really don't see how it could be against the law to have stump. I have 3 acres of land, I wonder how many stumps and tree's out there are breaking the law. Come on man - leave them in the stump. Ask yourself this - how thick are the walls in the hive you plan to put them in - and how thick are the walls of the stump they ARE in. Where do they have a better chance of surviving. Civil disobedience to stupidity is moral.




11x said:


> i would love to leave them there and try to catch swarms from it. but it is against the law to have bees in a non removeable frame hive. i want to set my mating nucs beside this tree in hopes that the virgin will get bread by the ferrel drones


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Tuesday i will be bringing home an 8 foot long ash tree stump, a logger at the rock quarry found honey bees in an ash tree when they was logging out another section to grind up more rock! Today i went to go look at them and here they are feral bees, they are real tiny and really "dark" in color! I have a colony in a TBH that i captured last yr on may 6th! So i knew exactly what they was as soon as i saw them.


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

well i belive all states have this law. it is no longer a stump due to the fact that it has been seperated from the roots and has been transported from its origional location. i belive there is no "fine" but it would be considered a nusiance hive and would be destroyed by the inspector. removing the colony is my story and i am sticking to it


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll be getting mine out of it's respective stump ASAP once winter has passed. Expecting to catch swarms off of it is not foolproof. Little sucks as bad as watching a swarm flying away past a bunch of swarm traps you've laid out. If they're good I can graft and get a whole batch of daughter queens if so desired. Also, there's no way to know what diseases may be in there if you can't review the comb or brood pattern. I'm very happy to have gotten my "stump" but before I start itching to get it's genetics into my lines I need to at least evaluate it performance on a level playing field.


----------

